# Purple's Betta Journal



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

*{* Purple's Betta Journal​


*{* Text Styles

Title One

```
[SIZE="6" ][FONT="Century Gothic" ][CENTER ][COLOR="Purple" ][B ]{[/B ] Text[/COLOR ][/CENTER ][/FONT ][/SIZE ]
```
Title Two

```
[FONT="Century Gothic" ][SIZE="4" ][COLOR="Purple" ][B ]{[/B ] Text[/SIZE ][/COLOR ][/FONT ]
```
Body

```
[SIZE="3" ][FONT="Times New Roman" ]Text[/FONT ][/SIZE ]
```
Notes

```
[SIZE="1" ][FONT="Times New Roman" ][B ]{[/B ] [I ]Text[/I ][/FONT ][/SIZE ]
```


*{* Notes

 Please keep posting minimal. If you would like to start your own journal, please start a new thread in the board "Journals" by clicking here. Comments are fine, but instead of posting 500 new posts, post once and edit that one. 
 If your have a problem with what I do with my fish, you may send me a private message by clicking here and entering my username, "Purple", under the blank for "Recipients". Keep in mind that everyone feeds, treats, cleans, talks to, dances with, does karoke with, and plays basketball with their fish differently. I have my own way of doing things. I would like to hear how you do certain things, but that doesn't mean I'll change.
 I'm not sure why you would read my fish journal... I hope it's intesting? Ha.


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

*25 June 2012*

*{* 25 June 2012​


*{* Sally

I fed her half a sweet pea today. I wasn't very sure that it was okay because it was canned and sugar was added. Nothing else (like salt) was added, though. Since there was 4g of sugar and 3g of fiber, I was unsure... Sodium was low, though. My dad said that most of the sugar would be in the "goop" surrounding the peas, and I was going to rinse that off anyways.

Wow, she gobbled that stuff up! I used a toothpick and she gladly ate it off. Sometimes it would sink to the bottom, but she won't eat food off the bottom or anything that has touched the bottom. What a little lady! I'm not sure if she was eager because she hasn't eaten in days, or because she just likes peas. I had to clean her tank afterwards, though, which I wasn't very happy about. She's been VERY energetic today.

I think she's over her constipation! She pooped five minutes after eating the pea. Her stomach is still swollen, though.



*{* Donald
I think Donald is still scared of me, because I tried to feed him the other half of the pea in the same way I did Sally. He wouldn't come close to the toothpick. Unlike Sally, he would eat it if it floated up from the bottom. I was nervous to, but I fed him three pellets. Today is his first full day with me, and my sister said you shouldn't feed new fish. He didn't look like he had been fed that day when I bought him yesterday, though. He pooped twice last night, which made me happy because I heard that new fish don't poop much because of the stress from moving.

He seems to be over the slight swim bladder disorder that he had yesterday. He only floated on his side when he was being netted or if I spooked him. When I cleaned the pea out of the bottom, he didn't float/sink a bit.

I found out that he doesn't like it when I hover over his tank. I tried to take a picture from above, and he started swimming around in circles at the bottom of his tank as fast as he could. He usually just mozies along, so that's out of character for him. I wonder if it was only because I moved his "towel cave" out from over his tank.


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

*26 June 2012*

*{* 26 June 2012​
I'm really angry today... My dad decided to tell me how I should feed my fish and told me that I was doing it wrong. I'm relatively new to bettas, but I think I know a bit more than someone who has never had a fish in his life. Last night I was testing a few of my rocks that I got for the bottom of Sally's tank by using the vinegar test. I've already put the rocks for Donald's tank in, but not Sally's because she has been constipated and I wanted to watch her poop. (That sounds so wrong...) So as I'm testing the rocks, he decides to come up to me and yell at me about how Sally's going to die because I'm mistreating her by not putting the rocks in her tank. WHAT!? This morning, he made me move Sally's tank, which was sitting on a (stable!) upside down trash bin next to the bench that I keep Donald and all of my supplies on. I was happy, my fish were happy, everyone was happy! When I put the brine shrimp (it was feeding time) back into the freezer, my dad decided to tell me that I wasn't allowed out of my room until I wasn't so "ill". I'm ill? You're poking my fish with a toothpick because you're jealous that I give them more attention then you! Of course I'm going to be ill! Needless to say, my room is staying locked when I'm not in it.



*{* Sally
Sally hasn't pooped since yesterday, but her bloat has gone way down. She seemed to really like the brine shrimp I gave her. She kind of sniffed at it at first (it was probably her first time seeing any food but pellets) and then gobbled it down. This is the only thing that she has ever eaten from the bottom of the tank, but she stops eating when I watch her. She has an image to keep up, ya know!

After moving her tank, when I lay in my bed (a few feet away, in clear view of Sally's old perch but not anymore) she gets mad and hits her head on the side of the tank! It looks like I'll be sleeping on the floor for a while. 



*{* Donald
OMG! As I was writing my rant about my dad, I decided to talk to my fishes for a bit to relax. Donald was nowhere to be found! I thought he might have been on the sides of the tank (I can't see them when looking straight at the tank) but he wasn't there! I look down and... He's laying under a rock! I think he burrowed himself under there, because when I started freaking out and put my hand in the tank to move the rock, he swam right out. I don't know if he was looking for food that had fallen down, or if he was just chilling out. I didn't really stop and pay attention. As I type this he's tying to burrow in the back of the tank, so I guess he was happy there... I'm keeping an eye on him, and I think I might get him a cave or something to hide in.

Yesterday, he stayed near the sides of the tank and under his towel cave (just a towel that covers the back half of his tank) but today, I woke up and checked on the fish and he darted right up to me! I think he either remember the vibrations or how my mouth moves when I tell him he's a "pretty boy" and he's "beautiful" because he prances around when I say those things to him. I'm glad he's starting to feel at home. 

One problem is that I can't really tell when he's full/hungry. Sally's stomach tells me exactly how much food she has in her stomach, but his never moves. That makes me nervous. I don't know if he's full or if he's still hungry. I fed him a bit of a frozen brine shrimp cube (just a tad, it only looks liked a couple of shrimp) and a pellet. He was AFRAID of the brine shrimp! I thought that was kind of funny. He ate them when he realized that they weren't going to eat him.  He's a scardey old man, but that's what gives him character. He seems to like to pellets more, though. I think that might be because he's used to them. I saw a sign when I got him that said "We feed our fish Omega pellets" but I don't know anything about that brand. I just use the pellets that came free with Sally's tank (Aqua culture brand) but I've never heard of that brand being used by anyone else, so I'm not sure how good they are. 

He's still afraid of hands, and my dad poking him with a toothpick and me trying to "rescue" him from the rock probably didn't help much. I'll try to work with him on that later today.


----------

